# [Sammelthread] Feedback zur Ausgabe 05/2015



## PCGH_Stephan (23. März 2015)

Der zentrale Feedback-Sammelthread zur Ausgabe 05/2015 ist ab sofort    online. Die neue "PC Games Hardware"-Ausgabe liegt ab dem 1. April  2015   am Kiosk. Abonnenten bekommen die PC Games Hardware teilweise  einige    Werktage früher. Schreibt eure Meinung zur PC Games Hardware  05/2015  in   diesen Thread. Die Redaktion versucht, auf Fragen und  Anregungen   möglichst schnell zu antworten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ *Print: Welche Artikel der PC Games Hardware 05/2015 haben euch gefallen?*
*Print: Welche Heft-DVD-Inhalte der PCGH 05/2015 haben euch gefallen?*


----------



## Caduzzz (28. März 2015)

Hi,

der Lüftertest hat mir gefallen vor allem dass ihr die Phobya NB-eLoops getestet habt von denen gibt's nämlich kaum Tests oder gar Userbewertungen...habe die auch seit einigen Wochen, bei 5V per integrierter Lüftersteuerung > schön ruhig, keine Nebengeräusche, genug Leistung!  Aber auf 12V könnte ich mir in meinem Case den CPU Lüfter und den hinteren Lüfter sparen, der reinste Orkan...und dementsprechend laut über's Mainboard bekomme ich die leider auch nicht unter ca.910rpm

Kurz: schön, dass ihr sie endlich mal getestet habt, sind jetzt keine eierlegende Woll-Milch-Sau-Lüfter (nur, für mich, bei/um 5V!), aber mehr Aufmerksamkeit haben sie schon verdient, vor allem aus optischen Gründen, einfach mal als Alternative zum "Üblichen" (gibt's ja noch in schwarz mit niedrigen RPM und blaue, aber ich  glaube die sind von Alphacool ).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tech_13 (28. März 2015)

Mir hat bisher der BIOS Mod Artikel sehr gefallen, nur bei den Lüftertest bzw. bei der GT H110i wäre es toll gewesen wenn man die SP120/140 Serie erwähnt hätte.


----------



## Homerclon (28. März 2015)

Wieder mal wurde die DVD-Hülle zum heraus trennen nicht perforiert, und man muss  zum sauberen heraus trennen zu Hilfsmittel greifen.

Weiteres Feedback muss warten, bin erst bis zum TitanX-Test gekommen.


----------



## metalstore (28. März 2015)

Homerclon schrieb:


> Wieder mal wurde die DVD-Hülle zum heraus trennen nicht perforiert, und man muss  zum sauberen heraus trennen zu Hilfsmittel greifen.
> 
> Weiteres Feedback muss warten, bin erst bis zum TitanX-Test gekommen.


dem kann ich mich nur anschließen, auch wenn es das erste mal überhaupt war 

ich fande den G-/FreeSync-Test interessant und informativ, zu mehr bin ich leider noch nicht gekommen 

P.S.: erscheint die Digitalversion auch für Abonnenten erst am offiziellen Erscheinungstermin?


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (29. März 2015)

Homerclon schrieb:


> Wieder mal wurde die DVD-Hülle zum heraus trennen nicht perforiert, und man muss  zum sauberen heraus trennen zu Hilfsmittel greifen.
> 
> Weiteres Feedback muss warten, bin erst bis zum TitanX-Test gekommen.


ja das hatte ich fast zu spät bemerkt und das  cover mit abgerissen.       Freu mich schon auf die nächste ausgabe mit kompaktwasserkühler sind dann hoffentlich auch ein paar leise dabei.  Schade das ihr enermax vegas uctvs12p lüfter nicht getestet habt das war für mich jedennfalls ein fehlkauf sehen zwar gut aus aber sind mir zu laut.  Der titan artikel wäre interessant gewesen und ichhätte ihnauch gelesen wenn nicht schon soviel dazu auf der webseite gewesen wäre


----------



## HeinzNeu (29. März 2015)

au





Tech_13 schrieb:


> Mir hat bisher der BIOS Mod Artikel sehr gefallen, .


 Das finde ich nicht. Es sind zwar viele Bilder zu den VGA-BIOS-Einstellungen gemacht worden, aber es fehlt eine plausible Erläuterung. 
Zum Power Table wird ausgeführt "_mit diesen Werten _(welche?_) zieht die Karte maximal 70 W aus dem Slot..." 
_Der unvoreingenommene Leser sieht nach Öffnung des VGA-BIOS im Menu Power table insgesamt* sechs Parameter* (jeweils Min [mW], Def [mW], Max. [mW]. Er kann aber anhand der Erläuterung  nicht zuordnen, von welcher PCIe Leitung (6 oder 8 PIN, bzw. Board) nun im einzelnen die Zufuhr erhöht werden kann oder soll.   
Auch im Übrigen ist dort alles sehr oberflächlich beschrieben. Schade, das hätte man besser machen können!


----------



## PCGH_Raff (29. März 2015)

Zugegeben, der BIOS-Mod-Artikel funktioniert aus Platzgründen erst in Kombination mit dem halbstündigen DVD-Anleitungsvideo optimal. Aber auch ohne Bewegtbild kann man mit den gewonnenen Informationen, etwas Hirnschmalz und Vergleichen (eigenes BIOS vs. Bilder im Artikel) herleiten, was Sache ist. 



SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> Der titan artikel wäre interessant gewesen und  ichhätte ihnauch gelesen wenn nicht schon soviel dazu auf der webseite  gewesen wäre



Zur Titan X: Im Heft gibt's mehr von allem (Benchmarks & Co.), der Artikel ist die Vollversion unserer Erkenntnisse und damit eindeutig lesenswert. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Helljumper94 (29. März 2015)

Ich finde es super, dass ihr euch dem Thema Sound gewidmet habt! Hab den Artikel gleich als erstes gelesen und kann jetzt beruhigt an meiner Creative Soundblaster Zx festhalten, würde mit dem Razer Headset eh keinen unterschied zu einer höherwertigen Soundkarte hören.
Auch der Rest des Heftes scheint prima, da ich bald einen neuen Monitor anschaffe kommt mir der G-Sync Artikel auch gerade recht.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (29. März 2015)

metalstore schrieb:


> dem kann ich mich nur anschließen, auch wenn es das erste mal überhaupt war
> 
> ich fande den G-/FreeSync-Test interessant und informativ, zu mehr bin ich leider noch nicht gekommen
> 
> P.S.: erscheint die Digitalversion auch für Abonnenten erst am offiziellen Erscheinungstermin?



Die sollte heute Nacht 0:00 Uhr frei für Dich sein.


----------



## Schrotti (30. März 2015)

Sehe ich das richtig, das ihr bei der Gigabyte GTX 980 G1 jeden Stromanschluss (8 polig) bei 100% mit 200W belastet?

Spezifiziert sind doch nur 150W je 8 poligem Anschluss.

Ansonsten gefällt mir das komplette Heft dieses mal sehr gut. Weiter so.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (30. März 2015)

Jein. Zwar tragen wir dort exemplarisch 200 Watt erlaubte _Maximal_last pro Buchse ein, begrenzen die maximale Gesamtleistungsaufnahme im untersten 100-Prozent-Feld jedoch auf 350 Watt. Insofern kommt es in der Praxis zu keiner Überlastung (zumal die Kabel eine spezifizierte Toleranz nach oben haben). Die hohen Werte stehen oben nur, damit auch wirklich die Gesamtleistungsaufnahme limitiert und nicht einzelne Schienen (wie es bei 70W aus dem Slot + 2 × 140W aus den Strombuchsen = 350W evtl. passieren würde).

MfG,
Raff


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (30. März 2015)

Homerclon schrieb:


> Wieder mal wurde die DVD-Hülle zum heraus trennen nicht perforiert, und man muss  zum sauberen heraus trennen zu Hilfsmittel greifen.
> 
> Weiteres Feedback muss warten, bin erst bis zum TitanX-Test gekommen.



What the... Ich frage nach, wie das passieren konnte.


----------



## HightechNick (31. März 2015)

Warum wird im FreeSync Artikel mehrfach von den Vorteilen im 30-60fps Bereich gesprochen, aber entweder gar nicht oder sehr versteckt auf das 40fps Limit aller verfügbaren FreeSync-Geräte hingewiesen? Ich hoffe der Grund ist nicht, dass man FreeSync nicht zu stark kritisieren wollte, so wie es mir auf meine Frage zum entsprechenden Online-Artikel geantwortet wurde. 

Die Meinungskästen sind auch ein schlechter Scherz - ein Redakteur gibt an, dass er zu wenig Praxiserfahrung mit den Technik hat und der andere schildert in großer Ausführlichkeit wie er demnächst mehrfach in wenigen Jahren den Hersteller seiner Grafikkarte wechseln wird und daher auf beide Lösungen verzichten muss. G-Sync / FreeSync ernsthaft zu testen und darüber zu schreiben, war wohl zu viel Aufwand. So ein bisschen Blabla füllt die Heftseiten natürlich schneller und mit weniger Kosten/Aufwand.

Sorry, aber solche oberflächlichen Artikel sorgen dafür, dass ich mein Abo nach dem ersten Jahr kündigen werde - ich hatte mir insgesamt einfach viel mehr Tiefgang von einer spezialisierten Zeitschrift erhofft - stattdessen bleibt alles auf einem seichten Niveau, das ich mir auch mit wenig Aufwand im Internet anlesen kann. Viel zu selten bringt ein Artikel wirklich mal eine neue, ausführlich recherchierte Info.


----------



## lalaker (31. März 2015)

Auch bei mir war die DVD-Hülle nicht perforiert. Musste eben die Schere her, kein großes Problem.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (31. März 2015)

wenn PCGH zu oberflächlich dann Aboniere halt CT


----------



## crys_ (31. März 2015)

Ich hab mir jetzt zum ersten mal auch die PCGH Digitalausgabe gekauft (hatte davor noch nie ein Heft) und bin soweit echt sehr zufrieden  Interessante Artikel, gut geschrieben, tolles Layout und schöne Grafiken. Wie immer alles super aufgearbeitet mit Diagrammen und Fotos. Werde mir auch die nächste Ausgabe kaufen.

Bei der digital Ausgabe könntet ihr noch dazu schreiben das die gekauften Ausgaben sowohl online im Browser als auch in der App verfügbar sind, das ist ein riesen Pluspunkt und geht aktuell so nicht klar hevor. Bei der Amazon App geht der Bezahlvorgang nicht, kann aber bei mir auch ein Einzelfall sein da mein Tablet softwaremäßig ziemlich vermurkst ist. Beim online Kauf über PayPal funktioniert es zwar, man kommt aber auf eine 404 Seite (siehe Anhang).

Einzig negativ ist mir aufgefallen das einige "dumme" Rechtschreibfehler in den Artikeln sind, z.B. auf Seite 90 im letzten Abschnitt "ledastzten". Sollte nicht passieren, ist aber kein Beinbruch 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Reinhard (31. März 2015)

crys_ schrieb:


> Ich hab mir jetzt zum ersten mal auch die PCGH Digitalausgabe gekauft (hatte davor noch nie ein Heft) und bin soweit echt sehr zufrieden  Interessante Artikel, gut geschrieben, tolles Layout und schöne Grafiken. Wie immer alles super aufgearbeitet mit Diagrammen und Fotos. Werde mir auch die nächste Ausgabe kaufen.



Schön zu hören!



> Bei der digital Ausgabe könntet ihr noch dazu schreiben das die gekauften Ausgaben sowohl online im Browser als auch in der App verfügbar sind, das ist ein riesen Pluspunkt und geht aktuell so nicht klar hevor. Bei der Amazon App geht der Bezahlvorgang nicht, kann aber bei mir auch ein Einzelfall sein da mein Tablet softwaremäßig ziemlich vermurkst ist. Beim online Kauf über PayPal funktioniert es zwar, man kommt aber auf eine 404 Seite (siehe Anhang).



Du meinst auf unserer Erklärbär-Seite (PCGH digital lesen: Apps für iOS, Android und Kindle Fire sowie Browser-Anwendung erklärt) oder direkt in der App?



> Einzig negativ ist mir aufgefallen das einige "dumme" Rechtschreibfehler in den Artikeln sind, z.B. auf Seite 90 im letzten Abschnitt "ledastzten". Sollte nicht passieren, ist aber kein Beinbruch



Autsch, da ist mir nach der letzten Korrekturstufe wohl der Cursor mitten ins Wort gerutscht und ich habs nicht bemerkt. Ich hole sogleich ein HDMI-Kabel aus der Schublade und begebe mich zur Selbstkasteiung ins Fotolabor.


----------



## BikeRider (31. März 2015)

crys_ schrieb:


> Ich hab mir jetzt zum ersten mal auch die PCGH Digitalausgabe gekauft ...



Ich freue mich schon auf die analoge Printausgabe. 
Mal schaun, ob es das Magazin oder die DVD-Ausgabe wird.


----------



## HeinzNeu (1. April 2015)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Zugegeben, der BIOS-Mod-Artikel funktioniert aus Platzgründen erst in Kombination mit dem halbstündigen DVD-Anleitungsvideo optimal. Aber auch ohne Bewegtbild kann man mit den gewonnenen Informationen, etwas Hirnschmalz und Vergleichen (eigenes BIOS vs. Bilder im Artikel) herleiten, was Sache ist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Deine Antwort hat der Kenntnisnahme gedient. 
Die auf den ersten und zweiten Blick "patzig" anmutende Replik beabsichtigt eine inhaltliche Befassung meiner Hinweise nicht. Vielmehr wird der "unvoreingenommen Leser" in den Mittelpunkt einer kritischen Betrachtung gezogen, wonach mit geistiger Anstrengung ("_Hirnschmalz_") und _Vergleichen_ eine_ Herleitung, "was Sache ist_", möglich sei. Eingangs wird noch eingeräumt, der "_BIOS-Mod-Artikel funktioniere"_ aus Platzgründen erst mit der halbstündigen Video-DVD optimal.


Letzteres eröffnet die Frage, inwieweit der in Rede stehende Artikel überhaupt noch den Ansprüchen an informativen Journalismus genügt, wenn nach eigenem Bekunden erst ein weiteres Medium hinzugezogen werden muss, damit der Artikel verständlich wird. Doch kann diese Frage auf sich beruhen, da selbst in Kombination mit der DVD vieles offen bleibt. 
 Um es am oben genannten Beispiel des "Power Tables" konkret zu sagen, hier ist auch ein Vergleich der Bilder mit den Ausführungen des Artikels im Übrigen nicht hilfreich, weil auch eine wichtige Information zum Verständnis einfach fehlt. Von den sechs Parametern im "Power Table" (Min [mW], Def [mW], Max. [mW]) spielen die erste*n beiden keine wichtige Rolle* zur Erhöhung des Powertargets. 
Ähnlich ist es mit den anderen Ausführungen zum BIOS-Mod im Artikel. Wenn aber Informationen einfach nicht vorhanden sind, kann ich diese auch nicht durch Vergleiche gewinnen. 
Ein positives Beispiel ist ein Tutorial in ComputerBase zum BIOS-Mod. Dort wird sehr instruktiv auf die wichtigen Einzelheiten des VGA-BIOS Bezug genommen und mit Bildern eingehend erläutert. Davon kannst Du Dir eine Scheibe abschneiden. Übrigens, zu Deiner Bemerkung mit dem "_Hirnschmalz_" nur mal am Rande: Ich möchte nicht unbescheiden erscheinen, aber ich habe zwei akademische Abschlüsse und weiß, wie man wissenschaftlich arbeitet. Zur sinnvollen Darstellung einer derart tiefgreifenden Veränderung einer Grafikkarte, was mit einem BIOS-Mod. eindeutig der Fall ist, gehört eine systematische, nachvollziehbare Erläuterung aller wesentlichen Fakten. Alleine die Aneinanderreihung von Bildern mit ungenauen Hinweisen füllt sicher die Seiten des Heftes,  aber erfüllt sicher nicht den Anspruch von allen Lesern, um es etwas vornehmer zu formulieren. Bemerkenswerterweise hat sich noch ein anderer Boardie mit Fragen zum Artikel zu Wort gemeldet.  
Wenn dem gegenüber der Herr Chefredakteur Deine -mit Verlaub- plumpe Replik noch mit "gefällt mir" quittiert, offenbart sich mir Manches.  
Zu meinem Problem habe ich einen Thread eröffnet und Dir eine PN gesandt. Bisher habe ich noch keine Reaktion erfahren. Sicher gibt es keine Pflicht auf PN zu antworten, geschweige denn inhaltlich darauf einzugehen. Doch auch das Schweigen hierauf kann ich einordnen. Ich darf Dir sagen, dass eine Antwort *nicht mehr erforderlich ist.*
PCGH tut zwar dem Anschein nach so, als ob man für die Interessen der Leser offen ist ("offenes Ohr für Themen..., Feedback"), tatsächlich habe ich -nicht nur wegen dieser Sache- starke Zweifel, ob das tatsächlich der Fall ist. Jedenfalls war der intransparente Umgang mit dem Gewinnspiel ebenfalls alles andere als ein Ruhmesblatt. 
Es wäre noch einiges zu sagen, doch es hätte keinen Sinn mehr, denn ich werde PCGH zum nächstmöglichen Termin kündigen und meinen Account löschen lassen.
Mit vorzüglicher Hochachtung


----------



## Pyrodactil (1. April 2015)

Zum BIOS-Mod: Von der GTX 280 bis zur GTX 680er war ja dank intelligenter BIOS-Tweaker-Programmierer wie Orbmu2k alles möglich, bis NVIDIA die Sache absichtlich merklich erschwert hat als sie davon wind bekamen. Mann kann noch nicht mal übern NV-Inspector die Voltage zum Stabilität testen erhöhen. Ach ja, auch mit Eurer Anleitung bin ich nicht in der Lage mein VGA-BIOS mit GPU-Z zu speichern. Nach dem kurzen deaktivieren kommt "BIOS reading not supported on this device", sprich das auslesen auf dem Gerät wird nicht unterstützt. & mit nvflash gehts auch nicht, GPU ist deaktiviert. 
Da mir das rumdocktern zu kompliziert & zeitaufwendig geworden ist, bleibt es mir nicht anders möglich ein aktuelleres Original BIOS von "Techpowerup" zu ziehen & drauf zu flashen, ohne das alte sichern zu können. Oder habt Ihr noch ein Rat zur Tat?

Gruß Pyro


----------



## Lexx (1. April 2015)

Kurz und bündig: die aktuelle Ausgabe 5/2015 gefällt mir wieder ausgesprochen gut.

Thats it.


PS: auch die beiden Raff-Videos gefallen mir diesmal sehr, weil diese nicht (entbehrlichen) 
simplen Produktvorstellung gleichen. 

Generell solltet ihr mehr Praxis-Videos auf die DVD packen, und ja, die YouTube-Meute 
darf sich jetzt wie gewohnt pseudo-empören.


----------



## umue55 (1. April 2015)

Hallo, besteht eigentlich die Möglichkeit ein heft, welches ich mir als Onlineversion für den Browser gekauft habe, auch herunterzuladen ?
Wenn ja, wie mach ich das ?
Danke für eure Hilfe.


----------



## HeinzNeu (1. April 2015)

Das ist jetzt aber kein Zufall, dass mein oben stehender kritischer Beitrag so schnell mit Lobhudelei zu gepflastert wird


----------



## 3-way (1. April 2015)

Der CPU-Kühler Test hat mich stutzig gemacht. Hier steckt ein Brocken Eco die Kompaktwakü Corsair H110 in die Tasche - das kann eigentlich nicht sein. Liegt es vielleicht daran, dass die Lüfter saugend montiert waren und/oder die Wakü nicht richtig funktioniert hat?


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (1. April 2015)

3-way schrieb:


> Der CPU-Kühler Test hat mich stutzig gemacht. Hier steckt ein Brocken Eco die Kompaktwakü Corsair H110 in die Tasche - das kann eigentlich nicht sein. Liegt es vielleicht daran, dass die Lüfter saugend montiert waren und/oder die Wakü nicht richtig funktioniert hat?



Bei der Funktionalität der Kompaktwasserkühlung haben wir keine Mängel feststellen können. Ein unbedingt zu berücksichtigender Faktor ist aber die gewählte Drehzahl für das einheitliche 1,4-Sone-Szenario. Die Corsair-Lüfter sind leider nicht optimal für den Betrieb bei mittlerer oder niedriger Lautheit. Richtig ist aber auch, dass die Einbaulage einen Effekt hat (wie im Artikel ausdrücklich angegeben), ich schätze vor allem den geringen Platz im Deckel des Be-Quiet-Gehäuses als problematisch ein.
Mittlerweile habe ich die H110i GT auch auf dem Teststand mit vorschriftsmäßig montierten Lüftern getestet. Bei 1,0 Sone Lüfterlautheit, was inklusive Pumpe circa 1,2 Sone ergibt, erreicht sie 49,8 °C. Der Brocken Eco erreicht bei 1,4 Sone 53,7 °C und bei 1,0 Sone 55,9 °C, bei 1,2 Sone dürfte er also ungefähr 5 Kelvin Rückstand auf die H110i GT haben. (Ein NH-D15 kommt übrigens auf 49,9 °C bei 1,2 Sone, also quasi identisch zur H110i)


----------



## Tech_13 (1. April 2015)

HeinzNeu schrieb:


> Das ist jetzt aber kein Zufall, dass mein oben stehender kritischer Beitrag so schnell mit Lobhudelei zu gepflastert wird



Nun wie Raff sagte, Hirnschmalz.


----------



## HeinzNeu (1. April 2015)

Klar, mit solchen fadenscheinigen Manövern lassen sich bestimmt viele die Augen zuschmieren. Hoffentlich wird mein Antrag auf Löschung des Accounts bald bearbeitet.


----------



## 3-way (2. April 2015)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Mittlerweile habe ich die H110i GT auch auf dem Teststand mit vorschriftsmäßig montierten Lüftern getestet. Bei 1,0 Sone Lüfterlautheit, was inklusive Pumpe circa 1,2 Sone ergibt, erreicht sie 49,8 °C. Der Brocken Eco erreicht bei 1,4 Sone 53,7 °C und bei 1,0 Sone 55,9 °C, bei 1,2 Sone dürfte er also ungefähr 5 Kelvin Rückstand auf die H110i GT haben. (Ein NH-D15 kommt übrigens auf 49,9 °C bei 1,2 Sone, also quasi identisch zur H110i)


Vielen Dank fürs Testen! Die Kompaktwaküs eignen sich also nur für die blasende Lüftermontage und damit nur in Gehäusen, in denen das auch möglich ist. Wenn die H110 modular wäre, könnte man den Radiator auf das Gehäuse drauf packen und die Lüfter im Gehäuse darunter montieren. Weil die Pumpe aber fest am Schlauch hängt, kriegt man sie nicht mehr ins Gehäuse rein. Ziemlich verzwickt das Ganze. Trotzdem kommt die Wakü in der 05/2015 viel schlechter weg, als sie ist.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (2. April 2015)

Problem bei den meiste Kompakt Wasserkühlern ist soweit ich im Internet lesen konnte das sie nicht für den Deutschen Markt wo die meisten wohl im gegensatz zu anderen Ländern einen Leistungsstarken aber unhörbaren Pc haben wollen einfach zu laut sind und wenn man dann leise Lüfter verwendet keine Kühl-Leistung mehr haben.


----------



## gorgeous188 (2. April 2015)

Helljumper94 schrieb:


> Ich finde es super, dass ihr euch dem Thema Sound gewidmet habt!



Ist auch für mich genau das Richtige. Nur wenn ihr die Xonar DX schon im Text erwähnt, warum habt ihr sie dann nicht auch getestet? Die ist schließlich preislich sehr ähnlich zur Soundblaster Z.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (2. April 2015)

3-way schrieb:


> Vielen Dank fürs Testen! Die Kompaktwaküs eignen sich also nur für die blasende Lüftermontage und damit nur in Gehäusen, in denen das auch möglich ist. Wenn die H110 modular wäre, könnte man den Radiator auf das Gehäuse drauf packen und die Lüfter im Gehäuse darunter montieren. Weil die Pumpe aber fest am Schlauch hängt, kriegt man sie nicht mehr ins Gehäuse rein. Ziemlich verzwickt das Ganze. Trotzdem kommt die Wakü in der 05/2015 viel schlechter weg, als sie ist.



In der 06/2015 folgt eine vollständige Marktübersicht mit Kompaktwasserkühlern unter neutralen Bedingungen. In der 05 wollten wir in einem Praxistest zeigen, wie sich die Kühlkonzepte in einem Gehäuse schlagen. Je nach gewähltem Gehäuse ergeben sich hierbei zwangsläufig Vor- und Nachteile für verschiedene Kühllösungen. In einem großen Ethno Primo hätte der Radiator besser belüftet werden können, in einem kompakten µATX-Modell könnte man gegebenenfalls nur eine 1×120-mm- statt einer 2×140-mm-Kompatkwasserkühlung verbauen. Das von uns gewählte Silent Base 800 ist von leicht überdurchschnittlicher Größe und wurde vor allem wegen seiner leisen Serienbelüftung eingesetzt.




SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> Problem bei den meiste Kompakt Wasserkühlern ist soweit ich im Internet lesen konnte das sie nicht für den Deutschen Markt wo die meisten wohl im gegensatz zu anderen Ländern einen Leistungsstarken aber unhörbaren Pc haben wollen einfach zu laut sind und wenn man dann leise Lüfter verwendet keine Kühl-Leistung mehr haben.



Über die Marktkonzepte kann ich nur spekulieren, aber die Drehzahlabstimmung ist in der Tat nicht optimal. Für die 06/2014 teste ich gerade ein knappes Dutzend Kompaktwasserkühlungen und fast alle haben eine Maximaldrehzahl von über 2000 U/min. Die meisten Kühlungen würden mit halber Drehzahl nur wenige Kelvin schlechter kühlen, bei einem Bruchteil der Lautheit.


----------



## wolflux (2. April 2015)

Was ich auch mal erwähnen möchte, gerade aktuell eure Graka. Abteilung, was sehr positiv auffällt ist, das ihr im Vorfeld viele Infos.vor der Druckausgabe  hier im Forum  an uns weiter gegeben habt. 
@Raff
Deine u. (Carstens)  scharfe,  knallharte     Meinung zur Titan X habe ich nicht erwartet. Ihr habt mir von der Seele gesprochen. Auch wissen,glauben,hoffen viele, dass die interessanten 4K Karten ab 2016 kommen werden, hoffentlich 4096x mit 100% Ultra, wenigstens 4x AA und( DX 12?), 45-60Fps.
Dann gebe ich dafür auch 850.00- 999.00 Euro aus, wenn es denn sein muss und wir endlich auch mal länger als 2 Jahre eine Graka behalten können, für einen Enthusiasten-Preis.
Kritik zur Ausgabe gibt es noch nicht, bin noch am Anfang. Ha ha☺
MfG.wolflux


----------



## Homerclon (2. April 2015)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> In der 06/2015 folgt eine vollständige Marktübersicht mit Kompaktwasserkühlern unter neutralen Bedingungen. *In der 05 wollten wir in einem Praxistest zeigen, wie sich die Kühlkonzepte in einem Gehäuse schlagen. Je nach gewähltem Gehäuse ergeben sich hierbei zwangsläufig Vor- und Nachteile für verschiedene Kühllösungen.* In einem großen Ethno Primo hätte der Radiator besser belüftet werden können, in einem kompakten µATX-Modell könnte man gegebenenfalls nur eine 1×120-mm- statt einer 2×140-mm-Kompatkwasserkühlung verbauen. Das von uns gewählte Silent Base 800 ist von leicht überdurchschnittlicher Größe und wurde vor allem wegen seiner leisen Serienbelüftung eingesetzt.


Das fand ich auch sehr interessant.
Man hätte dies vielleicht noch etwas mehr hervorheben können im Artikel, aber man konnte sich dies auch denken, das in einem anderen Gehäuse die Ergebnisse völlig anders aussehen können.


----------



## drebbin (2. April 2015)

Also ich muss sagen das mir die Ausgabe sehr gefällt 
Das kann natürlich auch stark daran liegen das ich im Zwischenbericht zum ASUS ROG Camp meine grinsende Avatar-Visage betrachten darf
Abgesehen davon hat mich besonders der Bios-Mod- und der Monitortest durchaus zufrieden gestellt.

Für den Test der Soundkarte hätte ich mir als Kandidaten den eigentlich recht beliebten: "FiiO Olympus E10k" gewünscht

@ Raff und/oder Thilo:
Ich hatte euch beiden vor ein paar Tagen eine PN zukommen lassen und es wäre cool wenn ihr mein Anliegen beantworten könntet.
Gerade in Betracht des ROG Camps wäre es schön wenn ich grünes Licht bekomme

MfG Drebbin


----------



## 3-way (2. April 2015)

Interessant für den Kompaktwakütest in 06/2015 wäre in jedem Fall, wie die Lautstärke der Pumpeneinheiten ohne Lüfter sind, da diese nicht unerheblich zur Lautstärke beitragen und -im Gegensatz zu Lüftern- nicht gewechselt werden können. Spannend wäre auch, wie sich ein Wechsel des/der Lüfter gegen Bessere auswirkt.

Vielleicht könnten auch Gehäuse genannt werden, in die Modelle mit 240/280er Radiatoren in den Deckel problemlos hineinpassen, ohne dass die Lüfter mit den Mainboard-Bauteilen kollidieren. Das Fractal Design R5 sollte z.B. geeignet sein.

Corsair scheint seinen Kompaktwaküs keine passenden Schrauben beizulegen, mit denen sich die Lüfter ausblasend (also Lüfter->Radiator->Deckel) im Gehäusedeckel befestigen lassen. Die Schrauben kann man nicht durch den Radiator durchstecken. Ich habe meiner H110 acht zusätzliche, kurze Schrauben spendiert, um dieses Problem zu umgehen. Ich verwende diese:Phobya Schraube UNC 6-32 x 5 Kreuz (4xStück) - black nickel | Schrauben | Normteile | Zubehör | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany 
Damit kann der Raditor an den oberen Lüfterplätzen befestigt werden und die Lüfter unterhalb des Radiators mithilfe der beiliegenden Schrauben.

Sollte die Kühlleistung blasend also besser sein als saugend, wie Torsten schon geschrieben hat, ist diese Befestigungsmethode mit diesen  zusätzlichen Schrauben quasi Pflicht - zumindest bei den Corsair Modellen.

Derartige Modifikationen repräsentieren zwar nicht mehr die Werksversion eines Produkts, aber wir wären keine PCGH'ler wenn wir nicht durch Tricksen etwas verbessern könnten 

Wird die Thermaltake Water 3.0 Ultimate als einzige 360mm Wakü mit dabei sein? Die Zielgruppe dürfte kleiner sein aber interessant wäre es allemal, um zu sehen wo die Grenzen einer Kompaktwakü liegen. Auch diese würde -bei Verzicht auf den 5,25" Schacht- z.B. in das Fractal Define R5 passen.


----------



## wolflux (2. April 2015)

G.u.V-Sync ist sehr interessant,  wirklich gut erklärt. Wie gut sind eigentlich Soundchips auf teuren Sockel 2011-3 Boards?
Den Zwischenstand über das Asus Rog Camp finde ich super.  
MfG.wolflux


----------



## Lios Nudin (2. April 2015)

3-way schrieb:


> Interessant für den Kompaktwakütest in 06/2015 wäre in jedem Fall, *wie sich das Drosseln der Pumpe auf die Temperatur und Lautstärke auswirkt*. Meine H110-Pumpeneinheit habe ich an einem 7V-Adapter angeschlossen und dadurch mehr Laufruhe bei gefühlt kaum Kühlleistungseinbußen. Die Lautstärke der Pumpeneinheiten an sich wäre auch interessant, da diese nicht unerheblich zur Lautstärke beitragen und -im Gegensatz zu Lüftern- nicht gewechselt werden können. Spannend wäre auch, wie sich ein Wechsel des/der Lüfter gegen Bessere auswirkt. ...



Das Reduzieren der Pumpen- und Lüfterdrehzahl verringert die Kühlleistung kaum, die Minimallautheit liegt aber immer im Bereich von ca. 1 Sone. Der Grund dafür ist die nicht entkoppelte Pumpe.

Fractal Design Kelvin S24: Erweiterbare Kompaktwasserkühlung im Test



> ... Bei 12 V messen wir  0,7 Sone, bei der minimal spezifizierten Betriebsspannung von 7 Volt  sind es 0,3 Sone. Da ein CPU-Kühler nicht Vibrations-entkoppelt verbaut  werden kann, kommen im praktischen Einsatz zwangsläufig noch ein paar  Resonanzen hinzu. Wir messen 0,9 beziehungsweise 0,4 Sone, wenn die  CPU-Kühler-Pumpen-Einheit auf einem Mainboard verbaut ist. Das helle  Sirren ist hierbei auffälliger, als die reinen Messwerte vermuten lassen  und leicht aus tieferfrequenten Lüfterrauschen herauszuhören. ...



Swiftech H220 im PCGH-Test: Die bisher beste Kompaktwasserkühlung?



> ... Die starke Pumpe  erzeugt maximal 0,3 Sone, ist theoretisch also fast unhörbar. In der  Praxis war sie auf unserem Benchtisch deutlich zu vernehmen, was wohl an  übertragenen Vibrationen lag. ...



Ich gehe davon aus, dass in der PCGH 06/2015 alle Wasserkühlungen mit demselben Problem zu kämpfen haben.

Du kanst es mit dem Magicool DIY Liquid Cooling System 240mm (MC-G12V2) versuchen, das im Preisbereich der Corsair H110i, Thermaltake 3.0 Ultimate und Fractal S24 angesiedelt ist. 
Bei der Lautstärke könnten dir dann nur noch die Lüfter einen Strich durch die Rechnung machen, die Pumpe ist nach den ersten Erfahrungsberichten sehr leise.


----------



## PCGH_Phil (2. April 2015)

gorgeous188 schrieb:


> Ist auch für mich genau das Richtige. Nur wenn ihr die Xonar DX schon im Text erwähnt, warum habt ihr sie dann nicht auch getestet? Die ist schließlich preislich sehr ähnlich zur Soundblaster Z.



Die hab ich schon gefühlte drei Dutzend Mal als preis-leistungstechnisch beste Einsteiger-Soundkarte in Artikeln hervorgehoben und wollte mich außerdem dieses Mal auf die interne Aufsteiger-Klasse konzentrieren.  Nur aus der Sparfuchs-Perspektive gesehen, wäre sie sogar empfehlenswerter als die Z, hätte aber irgendwie auch nicht so recht ins Bild des Artikels gepasst (da ging's schließlich mehr darum, einen potenziell guten Onboard-Sound nochmmals deutlich zu verbessern). Das wäre aber die richtige Karte, wenn man einen mistigen Onboard-Sound für den Gegenwert von 5-6 Bier merklich verbessern möchte 

Gruß,
Phil


----------



## wolflux (2. April 2015)

Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Das Reduzieren der Pumpen- und Lüfterdrehzahl verringert die Kühlleistung kaum, die Minimallautheit liegt aber immer im Bereich von ca. 1 Sone. Der Grund dafür ist die nicht entkoppelte Pumpe.
> 
> Fractal Design Kelvin S24: Erweiterbare Kompaktwasserkühlung im Test
> 
> ...



Du kannst die Pumpen auch mit einen manuellen stufenlosen  Lüfter-  Regler justieren. 
Die von Thermaltake sind stark genug. 
Gruss wolflux


----------



## crys_ (3. April 2015)

PCGH_Reinhard schrieb:


> Du meinst auf unserer Erklärbär-Seite (PCGH digital lesen: Apps für iOS, Android und Kindle Fire sowie Browser-Anwendung erklärt) oder direkt in der App?


Denke sowohl auf der Erklärbär-Seite als auch in der App als kleiner Hinweis. Die Eklärbär-Seite ist halt sehr groß - ich weiß nicht ob es da schon steht aber, solche Infos gehen halt unter. Wie wäre es mit einem FAQ mit den wichtigsten Infos? Hätte ich das nicht zufällig rausgefunden wäre die App bei mir sofort wieder runtergeflogen, weil die Browser Variante ist auf dem Tablet absolut nicht nutzbar (kein Zoom, für 16:9 optimiert) und ich in der App nichts kaufen kann, da Amazon sich immer aufhängt.


----------



## Threshold (3. April 2015)

Der Artikel mit dem Vergleich von kompakte Wasserkühlung und Lüftkühlern zeigt mal wieder, dass die Wasserkästen aufgrund der Lautstärke unter Last mit den Werkslüftern nicht zu gebrauchen sind. Eigentlich schade.

Wäre aber super gewesen, wenn ihr die Corsair H110i GT mal mit anderen Lüftern getestet hätte -- klar, insgesamt kostet sie dann noch mehr -- aber rein von der Lautstärke her lohnt sich ein Wechsel der Werkslüfter zu z.B. welchen von Noiseblocker oder Noctua.
Auch interessant zu wissen wäre es, ob es einen Unterschied macht, ob man 3 oder 4 Pin Lüfter benutzt und ob die mittels Y Adapter an den CPU Fan Anschluss vom Mainboard angeschlossen werden oder über den Anschluss der AIO Wasserkühlung laufen. 
Vielleicht was für eine der nächsten Ausgaben?


----------



## ssgtocb (3. April 2015)

Hallo liebe Leute! 
Hoffe jemand kann mir helfen bzw. eine Erklärung liefern...
Habe durch den mod-bios artikel inspiriert, mir meine gtx980 "näher" angeschaut und festgestellt daß die minimaldrehzahl mit 20% im bios eingetragen ist.
Im Afterburner bzw. Gpu-z ist 33% die Untergrenze!? 
Woran liegt das? 
Mfg Oliver


----------



## Schrotti (3. April 2015)

Bei meinem original Bios sind auch 30% eingetragen (GTX 980 von MSI, Referenzdesign).

Lade dein Bios doch mal hoch.


----------



## ssgtocb (3. April 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bios GTX980 IChill Air Boss Ultra


----------



## locojens (4. April 2015)

Ich finde das ihr mir/uns mal erklären müsst wie ihr ein Spiel testen konntet welche erst laut dem Artikel Anfang Dezember 2015 erscheinen soll?  Und warum gibt es da schon eine Erweiterung wenn das Game noch garnicht existiert?
Upps vertippt nochmal. Siehe im Heft auf Seite 112.


----------



## Bloodie (5. April 2015)

Ich habe mir das Heft gekauft, weil mich der Freesync Artikel und hier dann besonders der 34um67 interessiert hat.
Leider ist der Artikel etwas zu oberflächlich ausgefallen.
Ich vermisse hier eine Beschreibung, wie es sich auswirkt, wenn die fps sich ausserhalb des von freesync bzw vom Monitor unterstützen Bereich bewegen.
Negativ aufgefallen ist mir, dass bei allen 3 Monitoren steht, dass der grösste Effekt bei 30-60 fps eintritt. 
Wenn nun die anderen Berichte im Netz stimmen, funktioniert freesync beim 34um67 nur im Bereich von 48-75 Hz bzw fps. In den Berichten, die ich bisher dazu gelesen habe steht, dass es zu starkem Tearing kommt, wenn sich die fps ausserhalb dieses (recht schmalen) Korridors bewegen. Dem kann man mit dem Aktivieren von Vsync entgegenwirken. Damit verliert man allerdings einen Vorteil von freesync gegenüber Vsync...der Inputlag ist dann wieder da.
Leider findet sich im Artikel auch nichts dazu, wie sich die Kombination von Vsync und Freesync auswirkt.
Der 34um67 bietet nur unter freesync die 75 Hz, oder? Im "normalen" Betrieb sind es maximal 60 Hz? Wenn ja, bietet der Monitor im Desktopberieb, wenn freesync aktiviert ist die 75 Hz oder nur 60 Hz?

Viele Grüße


----------



## Birdy84 (6. April 2015)

Habe mir das aktuelle Heft besonders wegen des Artikels zur Bios Mod gekauft und wurde auch etwas enttäuscht. Gerade bei so einer delikaten Angelegenheit wie einer Bios Mod, sollten nach Lesen eines Artikels eigentlich keine grundsätzlichen Fragen mehr offen sein. Das ist leider der Fall, auch i.v.m. dem Video (welches sich über das Menü nicht starten lässt, konnte angeblich nicht gefunden werden). Aus meiner Sicht wäre es besser gewesen, statt Seitenweise die gleichen Screenshots mit Werten für die unterschiedlichen Karten zu verschwenden, die Funktion und die Auswirkung der einzelnen Optionen zu erklären. Im Video erklärt Raff zwar diverse Einstellungen grundsätzlich, aber auch hier bleiben viele Fragen ungeklärt - meine Frage werden ich am Ende auflisten. 
Videos, die ohne große Vorbereitung entstehen,  haben ihren Charme und man kann, wie Raff auch sagt, aus den Fehlern des Präsentators lernen. Ein bisschen mehr Struktur wäre jedoch, wie schon gesagt, bei einem Bios Mod Artikel erforderlich. Denn es wird minutenlang auf den Powertargets und der Addition der Leistungsaufname eingegangen, auf genauere Erklärung der Spannungsregler oder der Boost States wartet man jedoch vergebens. Dies begründet Raff oberflächlich damit, dass Throtteln durch Spannung- und Taktreduzierung sowieso kaum jemand möchte. Das ist sehr schade, da man den Karten damit ein Teil ihrer guten Effizienz (mit allen Vorteilen) beraubt. Mit Raffs Einstellungen hält die Karte nämlich immer 1,21V, unabhängig von 3D Last und Takt. Das bringt zwar Gewisse Vorteile mit sich, der Optimalzustand für jedermann ist das nicht (Vor- und Nachteile werden nicht erklärt). Womit wir auch gleich zu den offenen Fragen kommen:

-Obwohl die 970 Strix aus dem Video im Bios zwar überall 1,212V als Maximum eingetragen hat, nutzt sie diesen Wert tatsächlich erst, wenn man den P00 und P02 State auf minimal 1,212V setzt. Warum erreicht sie die maximal Spannung erst dann?

-Warum entscheidet ihr euch für die feste Spannungsvorgabe unter Last?

-Bei den Boost States setzt ihr ohne genauere Erklärung der Felder einfach unter "Max" den gewünschten maximal Takt ein. In anderen Bios Mod Guides und beim Bios der Hersteller ist das nicht der Fall. Hier fehlt auch eurerseits eine genauere Erklärung, denn hier stellt sich die Frage mit welcher Begründung ihr dies anders macht?

-Warum werden die ersten beiden dreier Blöcke der Power Table nicht erklärt? Der erste Block sollte für die TDP zuständig und damit für OC relevant sein.

-Warum liefert ihr die benötigten Tools nicht mit?


Zum Reshade Artikel: Die Bilder der Einstellungen in Originalgröße wären hätten sich super auf der DVD gemacht.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (6. April 2015)

im Datei Explorer Rechtsklick auf DVD-Laufwerk öffnen  Viedeo Ordner suchen und starten ... ich kopiere die vorher noch auf meine Festplatte

und ja der Artikel + Viedeo hätte etwas besser sein können


----------



## PCGH_Phil (6. April 2015)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Zum Reshade Artikel: Die Bilder der Einstellungen in Originalgröße wären hätten sich super auf der DVD gemacht.



In der Digital-Ausgabe sind sie drin. Der Artikel ist aber leider erst nach der DVD-Abgabe fertig geworden (deswegen ist auch das Video wegen der Reshade-Umstruckturierung veraltet - Reshade.h anstatt Reshade.fx - gab mitten bei der Arbeit am Artikel ein großes Update). Aber ich kann die Bilder Morgen gern hochladen, dann habt ihr einen besseren Bezug. Dahingehend sind kleine Bilder auf Papier leider nicht wirklicht geeignet... aber die Shader sind mit der Standard-Konfiguration sowieso nicht vernünftig einzusetzen, da muss man immer ein bisschen Hand anlegen. Die Bilder sollten nur einen losen Eindruck geben...

Edit: 13:37 
Gruß,
Phil


----------



## bans3i (6. April 2015)

Ich habe selber das Magazin + Digital Edition. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, an die Anleitung fürs VGA BIOS Modding zu kommen, oder ist das nur auf der DVD? Wäre wirklich schade wenn das so wäre.


----------



## kampfschaaaf (7. April 2015)

Hai,

außer der Tatsache, daß ich das Frontcover der Ausgabe schwungvoll abgerissen habe, finde ich den Inhalt dieser bis auf eine Sache sehr gut. Ich werde also zukünftig wieder vorher nachsehen, ob nicht doch pro Heft wieder 0,476ct für eine Perforierung gespart wurden. Was vermisse ich doch die kartonierte, perforierte, bedruckte, archivierbare Hülle. Ich besitze alle Ausgaben, außer der Nullnummer und hätte gerne die 12ct  für eine hochwertigere Ausgabe ausgegeben, wenn es mir nur ermöglicht worden wäre. Da ich da ganz sicher völlig alleine stehe, wird Computec mich sicher nicht erhören.

Der *Artikel zum ASUS ROG-Camp ist doch nicht Euer Ernst*? Eine Doppelseite für was? Eine Aktion, bei der 29 mitmachten?  Ich machte nicht mit, weil ich an dem Nürnbergwochenende bei einem Umzug mithelfen muß. Ihr hattet kurz vorher eine Aktion hier im Forum *Folding@Home*, bei der deutlich mehr Leute prestigeträchtiges getan hatten und immer noch tun. DAS wäre erwähnenswert gewesen.


----------



## Birdy84 (7. April 2015)

kampfschaaaf schrieb:


> Der *Artikel zum ASUS ROG-Camp ist doch nicht Euer Ernst*? Eine Doppelseite für was? Eine Aktion, bei der 29 mitmachten?


Ist schon verständlich, dass sie über ihre eigenen Aktionen berichten. Allerdings finde ich auch eine Doppelseite dafür übertrieben, da mich das Thema nicht interessiert. Das betrifft auch die Ausgabe 04/2015.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (7. April 2015)

3-way schrieb:


> Interessant für den Kompaktwakütest in 06/2015 wäre in jedem Fall, wie die Lautstärke der Pumpeneinheiten ohne Lüfter sind, da diese nicht unerheblich zur Lautstärke beitragen und -im Gegensatz zu Lüftern- nicht gewechselt werden können. Spannend wäre auch, wie sich ein Wechsel des/der Lüfter gegen Bessere auswirkt.



Du kannst dich auf die kommende Ausgabe freuen: Pumpenlautheit von 12 Kompaktwasserkühlungen (wenn die Hersteller ihre Zusagen noch einhalten...) bei stehendem Lüfter. Dazu, wie bei allen Tests von CPU-Kühllösungen Temperaturtests mit Serien- und mit Be-Quiet-Referenzlüfter. 3×120-mm-Modelle habe ich nicht ins Testfeld genommen, da die Leistung mit 2×120/140 schon mehr als gut ist. Weitere Lüfter wären lauter, aber kaum messbar stärker.

Meinem Corsair H110i GT Testmuster liegen übrigens schrauben mit 32 und mit 10 mm Länge bei. Mit letzteren kann man den Radiator ans Gehäuse schrauben, mit letzteren ersteren die Lüfter auf den Radiator.





Threshold schrieb:


> Der Artikel mit dem Vergleich von kompakte Wasserkühlung und Lüftkühlern zeigt mal wieder, dass die Wasserkästen aufgrund der Lautstärke unter Last mit den Werkslüftern nicht zu gebrauchen sind. Eigentlich schade.
> 
> Wäre aber super gewesen, wenn ihr die Corsair H110i GT mal mit anderen Lüftern getestet hätte -- klar, insgesamt kostet sie dann noch mehr -- aber rein von der Lautstärke her lohnt sich ein Wechsel der Werkslüfter zu z.B. welchen von Noiseblocker oder Noctua.
> Auch interessant zu wissen wäre es, ob es einen Unterschied macht, ob man 3 oder 4 Pin Lüfter benutzt und ob die mittels Y Adapter an den CPU Fan Anschluss vom Mainboard angeschlossen werden oder über den Anschluss der AIO Wasserkühlung laufen.
> Vielleicht was für eine der nächsten Ausgaben?



Ein kleiner Teil der Lüfter kann in Kombinationen mit bestimmten Lüftersteuerungen Störgeräusche bei 4-Pin-PWM-Ansteuerung verursachen. Anschluss über 3 Pins und Spannungsregelung hilft hier. Sonst gibt es zwischen beiden Verfahren keinen hörbaren Unterschied, aber natürlich können Mainboards und integrierte Steuerungen die verschiedensten Regelkurven haben. Bei vielen Mainboards und einigen Kühlungen kann man diese Kurve auch selbst anpassen.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (7. April 2015)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Mit letzteren kann man den Radiator ans Gehäuse schrauben, mit letzteren die Lüfter auf den Radiator.


 mache ich auch aber ich lese es meistens nochmal und mache dann einen edit


----------



## 3-way (7. April 2015)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Meinem Corsair H110i GT Testmuster liegen übrigens schrauben mit 32 und mit 10 mm Länge bei.



Danke für die Info Torsten! In dem Punkt scheinen sich die H110 und die H110i GT dann ja zu unterscheiden. Dann ist das nächste Heft schon gekauft  ach Quatsch  hab ja ein Abo


----------



## PCGH_Reinhard (8. April 2015)

bans3i schrieb:


> Ich habe selber das Magazin + Digital Edition. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, an die Anleitung fürs VGA BIOS Modding zu kommen, oder ist das nur auf der DVD? Wäre wirklich schade wenn das so wäre.




Hallo,

DVD-Videos sind in der Digitalausgabe generell immer enthalten. Du findest die Verknüpfungen zu den Videos entweder auf der Übersichtsseite für die DVD oder auf Seite 42 unten im Aufmacher (jeweils die blinkenden Link-Icons).

Grüße


----------



## PCGH_Tom (8. April 2015)

Zum Thema Freesync versus G-Sync.

Bei den drei getesteten Monitoren von Acer, Benq und LG ist es in der Tat richtig, dass diese Freesync nur im Frequenzbereich ab 40 Hz (Acer, Benq) beziehungsweise 48 Hz nutzen. Warum sich die halbe Welt darüber empört, ist mir persönlich allerdings nicht ganz klar geworden, denn:

- Die Freesync-Spezifikation von AMD beginnt bereits ab 9 Hertz und geht bis rauf zu 240 Hz.
- Die Sub-40-Hz-Problematik ist  also eher ein Kritikpunkt an den Monitoren an sich, denn an Freesync im Generellen.
- Potenzielle Firmware-/Treiber-Updates können durchaus dafür sorgen, dass die drei fraglichen Geräte Freesync zukünftig in einem breiteren Frequenzband unterstützen.
- Bei vielen kommenden Freesync-Zertifizierten-Monitoren ist noch nicht bekannt, welches Frequenzband letztlich genutzt wird.
- Es will mir nicht klar werden, warum viele so kurz nach Release, Freesync eine potenzielle Minderwertigkeit unterstellen möchten.

Technisch ist Freesync in meinen Augen auch im Sub-40-Hz-Spektrum durchaus mit G-Sync auf Augenhöhe. Was fehlt ist nicht die Technologie, sondern nur die passenden Displays. Denn angesichts der drei bislang getesteten Monitore hat Nvidia in der Praxis hier (noch) die Nase vorn.

Hinzu kommt, dass weder Freesync noch G-Sync (in meinen Augen) dazu dienen sollen "Low-Fps-Gaming" möglich zu machen, sondern vor allem als Puffer für kurze Framedrops dienen. Auch an einem G-Sync-Display bin ich immer noch auf Fps-Raten jenseits der 60 aus, allerdings fallen mir Drops dank Adaptive-Sync weniger auf.

Übrigens: In der kommenden PCGH 06/2015 beschäftige ich mich auf vier Seiten ausgiebig mit dem Thema: Was passiert eigentlich bei Freesync und G-Sync am unteren und oberen Frequenzende. Sprich: Dort findet auch die vielgewünschte "40-Hz-Diskussion" einiges an Betrachtung 

tl;dr;

Praxis: Freesync-Sub-40-Hz-Stand-April-2015-schlechter
Theorie: G-Sync und Freesync technisch ebenbürtig
End vom Lied: Zeigt sich erst mit kommenden Displays und Treibern
Zwischenfazit und 40-Hz-Diskussion: Lesen in PCGH 06/2015 auf vier Seiten 

Grüße,
Tom


----------



## Bloodie (9. April 2015)

Danke für die Antwort. Mir ging es auch nicht darum freesync schlecht zu machen.
Hatte nur gehofft im Artikel Antworten auf die noch offenen Fragen zu finden.

Aber schön zu lesen, dass in der nächsten Ausgabe darauf eingegangen wird, wie es sich anfühlt, wenn der freesync unterstützte Frequenzbereich verlassen wird.
Grade beim 34um67, für den ich mich interessiere, ist es ja nicht einfach die fps im Spiel immer zwischen 48 und 75 zu halten. 
So wie ich das gelesen habe, kann man zwar Vsync aktivieren, um Tearing zu vermeiden, wenn die 75 Hz überschritten werden, aber das fühlt wohl wieder zu einem Inputlag....hoffe das wird auch geprüft/getestet.

Dass es nicht an AMD liegt, sondern an den Monitorherstellern, war mir schon klar. Ist wohl technisch bedingt, was das Panel als minimum Wiederholungsrate möglich macht. Mag sein, dass dies durch ein Firmwarupdate noch verbessert werden kann. Habe allerdings grade zu anderen LG Monitoren gelesen, dass es ein Firmwareupdate gibt, dafür der Monitor aber zum Support eingeschickt werden muss. Unschön.

Meine Kritik bezog sich vor allem auf die Aussage im Heft, dass freesync auch beim 34um67 bei Frameraten von 30-60 seine Stärke am ehesten Ausspielen kann....das kann ja nicht ganz stimmen, es sei denn man merkt nichts davon, wenn die fps unter die 48 fallen.


----------



## maglite (11. April 2015)

Hi all, 

ich freue mich jeden Monat auf das Heft, und finde es im Allgemeinen echt klasse.

Nur der aktuelle Artikel bez. Sound Karten hat mich echt aufgeregt:
Im Teaser heißt es noch ...


> Braucht man eine Soundkarte für guten Klang?



Da hab ich  mich noch gefreut, das Thema interessiert mich sehr, denn ich habe relativ hochwertiges Verstärker-, Boxen- und KH-Equipment an meinem Rechner. 
Doch leider Pustekuchen, am Ende bin ich kein Stück schlauer, bez. der Frage, obwohl ich mir sie schon ofter gestellt habe  

Erstmal wird auf Mainboard Onboard Sound etwas detaillierter eingegangen - was ich auch gut fand - passt.

Aber - mein Kritikpunkt:
Wieso wird mit keinem Sterbenswörtchen was zum Thema 'Grafikkarte als Soundgeber nutzen' gesagt?
Verstärker per HDMI an die Graka, ist absolut kein ungewönhliches Setup. Gerade die Zielgruppe für dedizierte hochwertige Soundkarten ist ja genau die, die auch weiteres hoeherwertiges Equipment hat.
Siehe Kasten S. 86 "Lohnt sich eine High-End Soundkarte?": Dort wird ja geschrieben, dass sich das nur bei ensprechenden Equipment lohnt (Verstärker, Lautsprecher, Kopfhörer usw).

Afaik ist HDMI auch die einzige Möglichkeit die HD Tonformate per Bitstream an einen Verstärker zu bringen ... 
-> Mich haette mal interessiert, wie ist "Graka HDMI Sound" qualitativ einzuordnen zu Mainboard und dedizierte Karte?  
Ein Großteil der Leser hat mit Sicherheit ne dedizierte AMD oder NVidia Graka und die Teile koennen auch Sound ausgeben.
Was sind das technisch für Chips etc.?
-> Wieso wird das *nichtmal erwähnt* und ein bisschen was dazu recherchiert?
Wirklich schwach. 

VG


----------



## Olstyle (11. April 2015)

Bei Soundkarten geht es bei der Klangbewertung grundsätzlich um analoge Ausgabe. Digitale Ausgabe gilt erst einmal als gleichwertig auf allen Chips, die großen Verluste aus der A/D-Wandlung treten dort ja erst am Verstärker auf -> man würde diesen Bewerten und nicht die Karte.
Für dich konkret: Du brauchst keine Soundkarte.


----------



## maglite (11. April 2015)

Das heißt jeder, der nen digitalen Ausgang verwendet (egal ob Mainboard, dedizierte Soundkarte oder Graka) braucht sich bez. Tonqualität keine Gedanken über neue Soundkarten machen. 
Na dann haette mal wenigstens die Info in den Artikel gehört ... gerade wenn auch von Verstärkern und wann lohnt sich eine High End Karte (siehe Kasten S.86) die Rede ist.


----------



## Olstyle (11. April 2015)

Der Nebensatz wäre angebracht, das stimmt schon. Die Nennung der Möglichkeit einen Min-DAC  a la FiiO D03k zu benutzen um den Analogteil des Onboardsounds zu ersetzen fehlt mir auch nach wie vor.


----------



## bans3i (13. April 2015)

PCGH_Reinhard schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> DVD-Videos sind in der Digitalausgabe generell immer enthalten. Du findest die Verknüpfungen zu den Videos entweder auf der Übersichtsseite für die DVD oder auf Seite 42 unten im Aufmacher (jeweils die blinkenden Link-Icons).
> 
> Grüße



Alles klar, das hab ich dann übersehen, THX.


----------



## PCGH_Phil (13. April 2015)

maglite schrieb:


> Das heißt jeder, der nen digitalen Ausgang verwendet (egal ob Mainboard, dedizierte Soundkarte oder Graka) braucht sich bez. Tonqualität keine Gedanken über neue Soundkarten machen.
> Na dann haette mal wenigstens die Info in den Artikel gehört ... gerade wenn auch von Verstärkern und wann lohnt sich eine High End Karte (siehe Kasten S.86) die Rede ist.



Hi,

Da ist offenbar noch Klärungsbedarf, sorry. Manchmal wird man eben auch ein bisschen "betriebsblind". Das Digital-Signal wird von der Grafikkarte im Prinzip nur "durchgeschliffen", die eigentliche Arbeit einer Soundkarte bzw. des Onboard-Chips übernimmt dann der Digital-Analog-Wandler des Recievers. Die können sich wiederum je nach Gerät stark voneinander unterscheiden.

Wenn der Klang digital übertragen wird, ist also das Gerät, welches am Ende tatsächlich die Wandlung vornimmt für die Klangqualität zuständig, nicht (oder nur unwesentlich) eine eventuell verbaute Soundkarte oder der Onboard-Codec. In solch einem Szenario bringt eine Soundkarte auch keine wirklichen Vorteile, von etwaigen Software-Features abgesehen und vielleicht eine höhere Abtast- bzw. Bitrate und eventuell Upsampling. Um ihre klanglichen Stärken auszuspielen, muss eine Soundkarte analog angeschlossen werden. Das ist eine Info, die ich wohl zumindest hätte ansprechen sollen. Ich bin stattdessen aber davon ausgegangen, dass sie allgemein bekannt ist, was natürlich etwas zu weit gedacht war - gerade bei solch einem Artikel mit beratender Funktion.

@Oldstyle: 
Ja, ich würde gern noch ein paar DACs oder Audiointerfaces als Alternativen anbringen. Ich würde sie allerdings gern vorher getestet haben,  damit ich sie auch beruhigt als Ausweichgeräte empfehlen kann - ich hab zwar privat eine halbe Handvoll DACs, aber die hab ich nie wirklich mit System getestet, außerdem könnte ich dann immer nur die zweieinhalb Geräte ansprechen. Einen Artikel bzw. Test zu solchen Alternativen hab ich allerdings schon länger im Hinterkopf - falls mal Zeit übrig ist 

Gruß,
Phil


----------



## gorgeous188 (14. April 2015)

Nicht vergessen, dass bei einer analogen Übertragung auch die Kabel eine Rolle spielen. Beim optischen Digitalausgang ist es fast egal, welches Kabel man nimmt, aber wenn man schon 100eur für eine Soundkarte und noch mehr für Lautsprecher und Verstärker ausgibt, sollten auch die Kabel angemessen sein. Ich weiß schon: "ist doch offensichtlich", aber manchmal eben doch nicht klar.


----------



## Hornissentreiber (14. April 2015)

Wie Rafael Vötter mit der Asus Strix habe auch ich mit meiner Zotac GTX 970 AMP! Extreme das Problem, dass die Spannungserhöhung im Bios ignoriert wird. Angesichts des potenten Kühlers dieser Grafikkarte ist das sehr ärgerlich. Ich frage mich, wozu Zotac der Karte dann auch noch zwei achtpol-Stecker verpasst. 

Das Zotac-Tool Firestorm ermöglicht augenscheinlich eine Spannungserhöhung auf immerhin 1,26 V und zeigt diese Spannung auch nach Klick auf "Apply" an. Jedoch läuft auch dann die Karte unter Last lediglich mit 1.21 Volt (sowohl mit GPU-Z als auch mit Firestorm in dessen eigener Überwachung der wichtigsten Parameter angezeigt).

Ich habe dazu zwei Fragen:
1. Kennt jemand eine Methode, diesen Block der Spannungsversorgung auszuhebeln, wenn möglich ohne Löterei? 

2. Ich las in irgend einem Forum, dass es eine besondere Edition von Firestorm geben soll, die erweiterte Fähigkeiten besitzt, angeblich von Zotac aber nicht herausgerückt wird. Weiß jemand etwas dazu?

Munter bleiben!

P.S. Gerade habe ich eine Anfrage an Zotac geschrieben und nach einem Bios gefragt, das die Spannungserhöhung zulässt. Mal sehen, was die mir antworten werden. Ich poste die Antwort dann hier.


----------



## Hornissentreiber (15. April 2015)

So, die Antwort von Zotac ist schon da. Schön, dass das so schnell ging, weniger schön, dass die Antwort wenig hilfreich ist. Ich habe lediglich den ominösen Hinweis bekommen, dass dieses Verhalten auch andere Ursachen haben könne ohne, dass der Support verraten hätte, welche das sein sollen. Außerdem habe ich eine Anleitung zum Flashen mit einem Link für ein Bios bekommen. Dummerweise habe ich dieses Bios aber schon längst draufgeflasht und Maxwell Bios Tweaker zeigt auch genau die 1,2125 Volt an, die maximal anliegen. 

Ich habe dem Support das auch so geantwortet, mal schauen, ob die mir jetzt wirklich helfen. Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt. 

Munter bleiben!


----------



## Hornissentreiber (15. April 2015)

Wie ich befürchtet habe, sperrt Zotac nicht nur die Spannungserhöhung ab, sondern sperrt sich auch, eine Abhilfe zu bieten. Nach mehreren Mailwechseln (immerhin ging der Mailwechsel schnell) und Versuchen, mir Sand in die Augen zu streuen, beschied mir der Support, dass die Karte ja wie beworben funktionieren würde. Die Argumentation kennt man ja schon von Nvidia beim GTX 970 Speicherskandal. Hier der letzte Text des Supports:


> [FONT=&quot]wie  hoch sind die Wert in die Sie beim Übertakten erreichen. Liegen diesen  unter den Werten die für die Karte angegeben sind? Nur weil irgendwann  aus Sicherheitsgründen Schluss ist, ist die Karte nach wie vor verdammt  schnell.  Zudem muss für das richtige Ansteuern des OC Chip das Tool von  ZOTAC und nicht ein anderes verwenden werden.[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]Für  uns sieht es zur Zeit so aus als macht die Karte das was wir  versprechen nur dies reichen Ihnen nicht aus. Dafür haben wir jedoch  leider keine Lösung.[/FONT]


Dabei hatte ich ausdrücklich geschrieben, dass das Firestorm-Tool die Spannungsänderung zwar augenscheinlich anzeigt, diese aber nicht tatsächlich erfolgt, was ebenfalls das Firestorm-Tool anzeigt. Dabei ist gerade dieses Custom-Design für eine Spannungserhöhung prädestiniert. Das ist so, als würde man einen maximal getunten Sportwagen bauen und ihm dann verbieten, mehr als fünf Liter Sprit zu verbrauchen. 

Meine Postings gingen jetzt ganz schön vom Threadthema weg. Wenn das besser woanders hin soll, mögen die Admins meine Postings verschieben.

Ich wüsste ich immer noch gerne, ob es einen Weg gibt, die Sperre bei der Spannung auszuhebeln. Hat Rafael Vötter vielleicht einen Tipp?

Munter bleiben!


----------



## PCGH_Raff (15. April 2015)

Ahoi,

leider ist mir ad hoc auch keine Möglichkeit bekannt, ein "verschlossenes" BIOS zu öffnen. Eventuell wissen Suchmaschinen Genaueres, mit etwas Pech ist aber eine Hardmod notwendig. 
Bei deiner Grafikkarte war doch ein USB-Kabel dabei, oder? Damit kannst du ein paar Spezialfunktionen von Firestorm nutzen, allerdings darf der Hersteller auch nicht mit solchen Extras gegen Nvidias Vorgaben verstoßen.

MfG,
Raff

P.S: Raffael. Mit zwei "f", bitte.


----------



## Hornissentreiber (16. April 2015)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Ahoi,
> 
> leider ist mir ad hoc auch keine Möglichkeit bekannt, ein "verschlossenes" BIOS zu öffnen. Eventuell wissen Suchmaschinen Genaueres, mit etwas Pech ist aber eine Hardmod notwendig.
> Bei deiner Grafikkarte war doch ein USB-Kabel dabei, oder? Damit kannst du ein paar Spezialfunktionen von Firestorm nutzen, allerdings darf der Hersteller auch nicht mit solchen Extras gegen Nvidias Vorgaben verstoßen.
> ...



Zunächst meinen Dank an Raf*f*ael  für die Antwort zu so später Stunde. 

Ein USB-Kabel ist dabei gewesen und auch angeschlossen. Der Zotac-Support hat sich trotz meiner Anfrage danach über etwaige Spezialfunktionen ausgeschwiegen. Soweit ich weiß, geht es dabei aber nur um das Monitoring. Auf der Zotac-Homepage findet man folgendes: 





> Advanced users can benefit from the voltage adjustments, GPU load,  memory load, voltage load and power consumption monitoring capabilities  of ZOTAC FireStorm for greater fine-tuning potential.


 Voltage Adjustment - klingt echt toll. Na ja, die Spannung RUNTER regeln kann man mit dem Tool natürlich auch.  Insofern lügen sie ja nicht direkt. 

Trotzdem ist dieses Blockieren der Spannung gerade bei dieser Karte ein schlechter Witz. Es ist kein Wunder, dass alle Tests über diese Karte schreiben, dass sie selbst mit Overclocking noch meilenweit von Ihrem Power Target weg bleibt. 
Das liegt nämlich bei 325 Watt (!) bei hundert Prozent, siehe Screenshot. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Es ist ja vollkommen egal, was dort steht. Wenn die Graka nur maximal 1,2125 Volt für die GPU aufrufen darf, kommt sie sowieso nie auch nur entfernt in die Nähe dieser Leistungsaufnahme, bzw. nur sehr seltene Exemplare mit außergewöhnlich hoch taktenden Chips schaffen das. Das Ganze ist von Vorne bis Hinten Kundentäuschung. Da wird der Eindruck erweckt, die Grafikkarte ist als Overclocking-Karte konstruiert und dann ist sie künstlich derartig beschnitten. Und der Support begründet das frech mit Sicherheitsgründen. Merkwürdig, dass die meisten anderen Hersteller das nicht so machen. Dort ist man dann wieder durch eine schwache Kühlung limitiert oder die Karte fiept oder beides.  Wenigstens fiepen tut meine Graka kaum.

Für Tipps und Hinweise bin ich nach wie vor dankbar. Bis dahin

munter bleiben!


----------



## PCGH_Raff (16. April 2015)

Nun ja, die 970 AMP Extreme hat durchaus Vorteile: Das hohe Powertarget hilft, dass der Takt in jedem Spiel nicht vom Powertarget limitiert wird, und die starke Kühlung tut das ebenfalls. Insofern hast du trotzdem eine der potentesten weil taktstabilsten 970-Karten im Rechner. Das mit der limitierten Spannung verstehe ich zwar auch nicht, aber es gibt wohl leider "Schlösser", die sich nicht per Maxwell BIOS Tweaker knacken lassen.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## maglite (16. April 2015)

PCGH_Phil schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Da ist offenbar noch Klärungsbedarf, sorry. Manchmal wird man eben auch ein bisschen "betriebsblind". Das Digital-Signal wird von der Grafikkarte im Prinzip nur "durchgeschliffen", die eigentliche Arbeit einer Soundkarte bzw. des Onboard-Chips übernimmt dann der Digital-Analog-Wandler des Recievers. Die können sich wiederum je nach Gerät stark voneinander unterscheiden.
> 
> ...



Danke für die Offenheit und die zusätzlichen Infos 

VG


----------



## gorgeous188 (16. April 2015)

Dann freue ich mich schon auf den nächsten Artikel zum Thema _luxuriöse Soundausgabe_


----------



## drebbin (16. April 2015)

Hoffentlich findet Audio-Phil mal den E10k im Test wieder


----------



## DOcean (19. April 2015)

@Rasperry Pi
Der 2 hat wohl einen analogen Video Out -> https://www.raspberrypi.org/documentation/setup/monitor-connection.md

*Klugscheissmodus aus*


----------



## Schrotti (25. April 2015)

Ich habe mein Abo gekündigt denn ich finde fast nichts mehr was mich noch interessiert.

Alles andere kann man auch im Netz nachlesen.


----------



## D0pefish (29. April 2015)

Tja, eine Art PCGH Professionell würde mich ja reizen, auch digital als PDF mit herunterladbaren DVD-Inhalten der Heftausgabe - nicht anders mit App und lala und oho schnuppelupp weil muss so! Die Themen sind einfach zu lame und halbherzig zusammengebastelt. Das war früher aber kaum anders. Die Patches auf den Heft-CD's waren für mich das Hauptkaufargument obwohl es damals wohl noch die PC Games war, 90'er irgendwas... . Wenn ich auf dem Decklatt "Welche Kühlung ist besser für OC" lesen würde oder "Luft vs. Kompakt-WaKü" dann würde ich nur grinsend, kopfschüttelnd und etwas mitleidig weitergehen. So ist das eben. Immer noch besser wie Chip - die totale Anfängerverplötung obwohl es auch da manchmal eine sich füllende Wissenslücke geben kann, zwischen 100 Halb- und Unwahrheiten, die reiner Ballast sind, versteht sich.


----------

